# Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Juli 2015)

*Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Bin wieder auf 180,wenn es um Packet Dienste geht.Gestern  obwohl ich zu Hause war, es wurde werder geklingelt noch wurde eine Benachrichtigungsschein hinterlassen von DHL Packetdienst Mitarbeiter.Anscheind war ihn das Packet zu groß(Monitor bestellt) um es bei mir abzuliefern.Stattdessen wurde es beim sogenannten Nachbarn(ein Geschäft bei mir in der nähe) abgegeben.Was mich sehr ärgerlich macht,weil man es ohne eine Benachrichtungsschein nicht wissen kann.Habs erst gewusst als ich meine E-Mails heute abgeklappert habe,das es angeliefert wurde.Jetzt wollte ich mal eine beschwerde per Mail an DHL senden woraufhin auf der Website die Sendungsnummer nicht angenommen wurde und somit kann ich kein beschwerde E-Mail senden.Was mich noch mehr auf die Palme bringt,was für ein Dre....sladen ist das den?Jetzt ist die frage kann ich die Sendung abholen ohne eine Benachrichtungsschein,nur mit deutschen Personalausweis oder geht das  nicht?Ich werde mal morgen bei den Heinis anrufen,die gehen mir richtig auf dem......
Weiß jemand ob eine Abholung nur mit Perso möglich ist?Danke für hilfreiche anworten.Ich hoffe bin im richtigen Unterforum was das angeht?

grüße Brex


----------



## Lee (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Ja das ist möglich. Aber nur wenn man ganz nett und ohne zu fluchen an den Schalter geht. Das sind Menschen die mit der Zustellung nichts zu tun haben und tagtäglich sich das gejammer über die Fehler anderer anhören müssen, selbst aber nichts tun können. 

Im Übrigen ist dein Text sehr schwer zu lesen. Ein paar Absätze und generell etwas mehr Struktur würde der lesbarkeit helfen


----------



## Scientist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Die Karte kann auch gern mal ein, zwei Tage spaeter per Post kommen.

Am Postschalter kann es auch ohne Schein abholen, auch wenn man im ersten Moment meist komisch anguckt wird, sind sie meist bereitwillig und suchen nach dem Paket (mit Hoefflichkeit kommt man idR weiter, wie schon Lee schrieb).
Bei dritten kommt es natuerlich auf die Person an ... 
Meine Nachbarn kennen mich und in einem Geschaeft war man bei mir bisher auch recht entgegenkommend (in dem Fall ging es um Hermes).

PS: Das Ganze koennen immer noch Nachwirkungen vom Streik sein, schließlich kann in vier Wochen ganz schoen was liegen bleiben.


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Wenn es nicht in einem der DHL Paket-Shops abgegeben wurde, sondern nur in irgend einem Geschäft in deiner Nachbarschaft, dann interessieren die sich nicht für die Benachrichtigung. Das ist in etwa so, als ob es bei irgend einem x-beliebigen Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Möglich, dass du dich als Besitzer ausweisen musst. Mehr aber auch nicht. Aber vielleicht reicht auch schon ein "Mein Name ist Peter Meier, ich wurde benachrichtigt, dass ein Paket für mich abgeben wurde". Also mach dir da mal keinen Stress.

Freu dich, dass das Paket mit DHL kam. Hermes ist da auch noch ganz ok, aber die dürfen so etwas normalerweise nicht beim Nachbarn abgeben, sondern müssen wieder kommen. Und mit UPS habe ich diese Woche schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, um es höflich auszudrücken.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Danke ,für deine antwort,Lee.Richtig mein Text kann ich selber sogar schwer lesen,weill ich eine native Auflösung2560x1440 nutze an meinen jetzigen Monitor und ich noch nicht alles optimal eingestellt habe.Den Laden wo meine Sendung  abgeliefert wurde kenn ich und auch die Person die da arbeitet.Das ist ne ganz nette Person,also so arg würde ich natürlich nicht mit ihr umgehen.Den Sie ist ja nicht DHL,das ist mir klar.

grüße Brex


----------



## Shizuki (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Danke ,für deine antwort,Lee.Richtig mein Text kann ich selber sogar schwer lesen,weill ich eine native Auflösung2560x1440 nutze an meinen jetzigen Monitor und ich noch nicht alles optimal eingestellt habe.
> 
> grüße Brex




Wie meinen?


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Eventuell hatte er keine drei Minuten, um Clear Type zu aktivieren. Bei manchen Monitoren bewirkt das Wunder.


----------



## Scientist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*



SaPass schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht in einem der DHL Paket-Shops abgegeben wurde, sondern nur in irgend einem Geschäft in deiner Nachbarschaft, dann interessieren die sich nicht für die Benachrichtigung. Das ist in etwa so, als ob es bei irgend einem x-beliebigen Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Möglich, dass du dich als Besitzer ausweisen musst. Mehr aber auch nicht. Aber vielleicht reicht auch schon ein "Mein Name ist Peter Meier, ich wurde benachrichtigt, dass ein Paket für mich abgeben wurde". Also mach dir da mal keinen Stress.
> 
> Freu dich, dass das Paket mit DHL kam. Hermes ist da auch noch ganz ok, aber die dürfen so etwas normalerweise nicht beim Nachbarn abgeben, sondern müssen wieder kommen. Und mit UPS habe ich diese Woche schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, um es höflich auszudrücken.



Na, ich glaub, das haengt stark vom Boten ab.


----------



## yingtao (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Du hast doch eine Email bekommen bzw. kannst du doch auf der Website von DHL über die Sendungsnummer den Status abrufen und dir anzeigen lassen bei wem das Paket abgegeben wurde. Einfach die Email oder den Sendungsstatus ausdrucken. Das ist genau so gut wie die Karte aus dem Briefkasten. Auch braucht man die Karte aus dem Briefkasten streng genommen nicht sondern einfach nur den Personalausweis. Die Karte dient nur zur Information.

Was Lieferungen von DHL aber auch anderen Diensten angeht ist es schwierig. Oft wissen die nicht wo der Eingang zum Haus ist, finden die Hausnummer nicht, finden das Klingelschild oder den Briefkasten nicht usw. Weitere Sachen sind aber auch schwere Pakete. Wenn die sehen das es ein Mehrfamilienhaus ist liefern die das oft an den Nachbarn der oft ein Geschäft oder Kiosk in der Nähe ist, da die keine Lust haben das schwere Paket die Treppen hoch zu schleppen. Schlimmer ist es noch wenn die Fahrer eigenwillig einen zweiten Zusendeversuch veranlassen wie es bei mir schonmal der Fall war. Da hat der Fahrer es nicht geschafft in seiner Schicht alle Sendungen auszuliefern und hat dann gegen 14 Uhr einfach einen zweiten Zusendeversuch veranlasst der dann erst 2 Tage später ist. Beschwerde bei DHL hat nichts gebracht da es nur ein geliehener Fahrer war und der das wahrscheinlich gemacht hat damit nicht seine Stunden gekürzt werden.

Beschwerden an sich bringen auch irgendwie nichts bei DHL. Hatte mich mal beschwert das die Pakete nicht an dem Tag geliefert werden für den sie angekündigt wurden obwohl in der Sendungsverfolgung steht dass das Paket ins Lieferfahrzeug geladen wurde und anscheinend fährt der Fahrer die Pakete dann erst nen Tag lang spazieren. Antwort von DHL war nur das ich die Sendungsverfolgung ja nicht benutzen muss. Wenn ich nicht weiß wann ein Paket kommen soll, kann ich mich auch nicht darüber ärgern oder beschweren wenn es nicht zum angekündigten Datum geliefert wird.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ärger über DHL Packetdienst,kann ma auch ohne Benachrichtigungsschein per Ausweis seine Sendung abholen?*

Alles gut,heute bei dem Geschäft meine Sendung abgeholt.Vorher natürlich dort angerufen und gefragt wie es ausschaut ohne eine Benachrichtungs bzw.Abholschein von DHL das abzuholen,kein problem.
Aber ich kannte die Leute von dem Geschäft schon vorher,also auch eine sache des vertrauens.Die wollten noch nicht mal mein Perso sehen.Habe mein Namen und Adresse angegeben und auf einem Zettel meine Sendungsnr. aufgschrieben und überreicht.Mehr brauchte ich nicht.Komisch das das Packet dieses mal ohne eine Umkarton geliefert wurde sondern im Orginalpackung,weil es sich um einen Monitor handelt(Asus PB278QR) .
Bei der ersten Lieferung(ist der 2te Monitor) war das Panel beschädigt und es wurde in einem Umkarton geliefert,was ich heute per Retourschein zurück gesendet habe.Der 2te Monitor ist einwandfrei ohne eine macke,warum passiert mir immer sowas?So ein pech kann man doch nicht haben oder?

grüße Brex


----------

